# The Puritans live at WSC



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 4, 2005)

In the voice of Hywel Jones at least. Appropos of the previous thread: (This is the PURITANboard so....)



> DR. Paul R. SCHAEFER TO SPEAK AT WSC
> 
> Dr. Paul Schaefer, Chair of the Department of Religion and Philosophy at Grove City College in Pennsylvania, will speak in chapel at WSC Wednesday and Thursday, October 19th and 20th, 10 - 11 am (convocation schedule). The
> 
> ...


----------

